
Fourier Transform, Fourier Series, and Frequency Spectrum - dyukqu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r18Gi8lSkfM
======
meko
I like this video, it helped me visualize the Fourier transform when I first
started getting into this stuff. Still only in calculus 1 though so definitely
want to come back to it down the road.

